# Good place to order prints from?



## greenjackson16 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm looking to talk to a few restaurant/cafe owners about me selling some prints through their dining rooms. Before I talk to them I'd like to have a few prints framed and glassed to show as examples. I would probably be doing one 11x14 and one 16x20. I was thinking to go with Adorama's Kodak Professional Endura Metallic but I wanted to get some other opinons first. I need something that looks good under glass and won't fade or deteriorate for a long long time. 
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks
~ Jackson


----------



## ColeGauthier (Aug 11, 2012)

Pro Photo Lab: Photo Prints, Press Printed, Press Books | WHCC 
Bay Photo Lab ? Professional Photo Printing | Digital Prints, Photo Canvas, MetalPrints, ThinWraps, Albums, Books, ROES

Though I use Whcc, I wish I had a local printer who can print large formats, it's easier to deal with and can speak to him/her face to face if there is any problems with color balancing, retouches, etc..


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

Adorama's printing is decent. I order proof prints through them for my own stuff in bulk and I am really pleased. 

You can go with Mpix.com as well
I believe WHCC sells direct to the public and people are always superbly pleased with them.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Aug 11, 2012)

I am very please with WHCC, their customer service is superb!


----------



## greenjackson16 (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks everyone for the quick responses. I think i might go WHCC. Which do you think would look best under glass; lustre, glossy, or metallic? or is it more of just a preference thing?


----------



## ColeGauthier (Aug 11, 2012)

Most likely go with Lustre, I find my metallic and gloss prints have a slight glare in them when pointed at a light.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

I think Lustre, but I think it's probably a personal thing. Metallic is gorgeous with the right images. I wouldn't put gloss under glass. But that is probably a personal thing too!


----------



## greenjackson16 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thats what i would think, maybe once I get the ball rolling on this business I can try some metallics. and Sorry, last questions here. How easy is it to become a WHCC client? Do i have to pay for the test prints, and what are costs and requirements are there with becoming a client?
Thanks so much to all of you for helping me start doing this


----------



## ColeGauthier (Aug 11, 2012)

Nope all you need to do is fill out this form https://newaccounts.whcc.com/start/ and then wait until they e-mail you back with verification and then they will ask you to send 5 different files (images) to get your 5 free 8X10's to test out your color calibration on your monitor. They will ask you to use Roes afterwards, a small Java program that you install. Neat stuff. They will give you an account number and password and then you order away with the Roes program.


----------



## greenjackson16 (Aug 11, 2012)

ColeGauthier said:


> Nope all you need to do is fill out this form https://newaccounts.whcc.com/start/ and then wait until they e-mail you back with verification and then they will ask you to send 5 different files (images) to get your 5 free 8X10's to test out your color calibration on your monitor. They will ask you to use Roes afterwards, a small Java program that you install. Neat stuff. They will give you an account number and password and then you order away with the Roes program.



Well damn, that'll make me feel like a professional. Can't wait to start doing this now. Thank you both so much for the help!


----------



## ColeGauthier (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope you get many of those 16X20's printed, beautiful size  Good luck my friend, you know where to find us if you need any help!


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 11, 2012)

I am partial to Millerslab.com Plus, on most products they have 1 day processing and free shipping.


----------



## KmH (Aug 11, 2012)

There is no such thing as free shipping. The cost of shipping is built into their prices, but it's obviously a good marketing strategy, and they likely make a profit on the deal.

None the less, I also used Millers Professional Imaging a lot as well as their other 2 entities -  MpixPro.com and Mpix.com.

www.millerslab.com


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, it is a marketing strategy, I'm sure, but they are much better than some professional labs locally in Tennessee that are much more expensive and still charge shipping and have long processing/delivery times.


----------



## morganza (Aug 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Adorama's printing is decent. I order proof prints through them for my own stuff in bulk and I am really pleased.
> 
> You can go with Mpix.com as well
> I believe WHCC sells direct to the public and people are always superbly pleased with them.



Heard good things about Mpix.com, so I too recommend it.


----------



## Tee (Aug 13, 2012)

Blue Cube Imaging.  They have great customer service and will call you if they have concerns.  Highly recommend.


----------

